# Senior Year + Math = Should I take it?



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm having a bit of trouble trying to decide.

I'm a senior now, and I had originally planned not to take a math this year. Reason being, 1) I'm not a huge fan of the subject, 2) I don't really need it, since I've already fulfilled the math requirements to graduate, 3) I'm _not _as good at the subject as I would like to be, but I'm still decent, and 4) because of that reason, I don't want to risk getting a B and dropping my GPA. I also don't want any extra stress it might cause me.

I'm a good student. I have a 4.38 GPA _(made a couple B's last year - senioritis sucks as a junior)_, I'm 10th in my class, and I'm taking exclusively AP and Honors classes this year. (So if I make all As, I'll jump up to a rough 4.7 GPA (_even though I know GPA isn't everything_).) Just to show that the difficulty of the class isn't really the problem I'm facing. 


What I really want to know is how much of a difference it makes when colleges are looking at you, especially somewhere like UNC Chapel Hill. Will the absence of an upper level math your senior year really affect their decision? How unprepared for college level math will this make me? 
Should I take it and risk hurting myself, or does the fact that you're taking a math at all have more weight to it?


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

What class is it specifically?


----------



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

enmity said:


> What class is it specifically?


Honors Calculus. I'm too much of a chicken to try AP Calculus.


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

What's the point of taking honors calculus if you're still learning calculus? Might as well do AP and get credit.
Unless if it's like half of an AB course or something haha!
But seriously... all or nothing.
What's your other option?


----------



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

enmity said:


> What's the point of taking honors calculus if you're still learning calculus? Might as well do AP and get credit.
> Unless if it's like half of an AB course or something haha!
> But seriously... all or nothing.
> What's your other option?


I've taken PreCalculus. Our system might be a little weird. Honors is just for intelligent students who would be out of place in a regular class. You don't learn much more, it's just a heavier load and you go more in depth, if that makes sense. You get more credit for it as well, so.

I'm already taking 3 AP classes, and we have to pay almost $90 for each exam. It gets pretty pricey, which is part of the reason I don't want to take it. 

My other option? Just not take it and have a free period. Unless you mean what my other math options are. We have AP Statistics, but I feel like Calculus would benefit me more. 

I think I've decided to just go ahead and take it, though. It's going to be a pain, but I'll survive...


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, unlike most AP classes (AP statistics, psychology, environmental science), most colleges actually offer credit for AP Calculus. It's one of the more useful courses. The question is, is your credit for honors calculus in high school transferable to college or will you have to take Calculus again, leading you to waste more time and money? Even if you take honors calculus I would try out the AP exam if you're confident enough in the material. AP exams are ridiculously easy; I think it's like 65% on the test to get a 5. :frustrating:

Of course, you should check school policy first.


----------



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

The point of honors isn't to get college credit. I wish it was possible, but it's not. 

Part of the reason I didn't want to take it this year is because I know I'd have to take it again in college, like you said. But I don't think my school will allow me to take the AP exam unless I take the AP class, either. I'll talk to my guidance counselor about it.

Ultimately, my reason for continuing with it now is because the college I'm looking at recommends you to take a math your senior year. I'd rather just go with it, even if I don't get the college credit. I don't want to be rejected for something as silly as that.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

AP calc exam is hellah easy. 

As a junior in college right now, I can tell you that you will appreciate the AP credit when you can take a major-specific class that you are interested in rather than calc 1. The things you can learn in college are so much more useful than high school, too.

That being said, I had the same issue with AP physics and I decided not to take the class. I remember being in your position and preferring to be lazy. You know what you will do, just listen to your gut and go with it.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

If you don't like what you're learning, you'll retain less and waste your time. If you didn't like math up to now, Calculus may not be a good choice. You might want to take Statistics instead beacuse it's a little different, but it's still math.

You can get a feel for each subject by following along a few videos on khanacademy from each playlist. This way you can make an informative decision by trying them both.
Calculus Playlist
Statistics Playlist


----------

